# Distributing an HD camera feed



## sk8rsdad (Apr 11, 2013)

The board of directors wants me to replace our analog CCTV systems with HD in order to improve the image on the LCD TVs that were installed last year. 

The easiest system to replace is the low-light/IR video for the stage manager. Rip and replace with some off-the-shelf security camera and monitor. Still a recommendation on a package would be helpful.

The existing CCTV system is more of a challenge. The signal from a fixed focus camera uses RF modulation over coax to distribute video and audio to a half dozen locations around the facility. Audio comes from a Sennheiser shotgun mic permanently installed in the house. 

The longest run is about 150 ft. What should I replace it with? HDMI over coax? IP (MPEG or H.264) over CAT5/6? None of the existing monitors are IP-ready and I haven't been able to find package system that does H.264 or MPEG to HDMI conversion, although you would think it would be fairly easy to do with some linux-based plug or POE appliance.

I don't think there is any need for a low-latency system or any need to mix back in to the live performance but if there's a reasonable package (< $10K) that would add that capability it would be worth considering. We currently use QLab for most of our multimedia.

My Google-fu has come up against a wall and the local reps aren't helpful. I'm kind of hoping museav will chime in and say, "Just do this".


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 11, 2013)

I can tell you that the school I work at just built a new gym and auditorium that each have a camera running the HDMI image over what I believe is CAT 5 to a TV in the lobby. The main issue I had is that when I wanted to get another box to set up a monitor in the orchestra pit, the $600 price tag was a little too high. I don't know much about the system, but I can try to get some part numbers if you think it would be helpful.


----------



## lightz (Apr 11, 2013)

How about a Raspberry PI, it has a HDMI connection, you can run linux on it, small (you can fit it behind the lcd) and incredibly cheap.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 15, 2013)

lightz said:


> How about a Raspberry PI, it has a HDMI connection, you can run linux on it, small (you can fit it behind the lcd) and incredibly cheap.



I gave the Pi some thought before posting my original question. It would be better if this were a set and forget solution rather than something that is going to take hours of hacking to cobble together and test. I really am gobsmacked that there isn't a commercially available package that does this. There are a gazillion set-top-box solutions that have the necessary features but they all seem to be hardwired to some online streaming service.


----------



## cpf (Apr 15, 2013)

You don't need to go IP, or even digital to get HD. IP is a nice idea, but you have to consider that you'll be paying a lot more (encoders, players, switches if you need more ports / bandwidth...) for what advantage? So someone can fire up an extra copy of the video feed on their laptop? 

I've been quite happy when the Magenta Research MultiView system my building has - HD video distributed to 5 different screens around the building over unremarkable CAT5 or 6 cable, plus audio and serial control. I wasn't involved in the purchase, but I don't think the components are that expensive, the main cost would be putting in the new cable - something you'll be doing anyway no matter what system you pick.


----------



## museav (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I had an easy solution but the problem is that for HD distribution HDCP and EDID are such a potential factor for many applications that there aren't a lot of manufacturers focusing on systems for which protected content would never be a factor.

HD using RF distribution - ZeeVee.com | Distribute HD video over coax with our encoder / modulators Unfortunately, limited to component and RGBHV, no HDMI compatibility.

HDMI over IP - Welcome to Just Add Power

Lots of HDMI over UTP (CAT5/5e/6/7) or fiber options.

In the broadcast and production world HD-SDI distribution is common and audio can be inserted on the signal, but you'd need to convert back to HDMI/DVI/VGA/Component at the displays.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm glad to hear it isn't just me who is struggling with this.

The ZeeVee product sounds like a good compromise for a retrofit. The monitors can support component and RGBHV. There's a missing link in getting the signal to a projector. I will have to find a QAM tuner but a quick search shows quite a number on the market.

I'll talk up the options that cpf and museav have suggested with my colleagues. I was also looking at the HDMI-over-Coax offering from CablesToGo. The need to daisychain or use a transmitter as a splitter makes cable routing a little awkward but manageable. The ZeeVee product is a better fit.

Ironically, my company makes a video conference unit that would work but hanging a speakerphone off of each TV set seems silly.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 17, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> The easiest system to replace is the low-light/IR video for the stage manager. Rip and replace with some off-the-shelf security camera and monitor. Still a recommendation on a package would be helpful.



When I was equiping my old theater I called the people at BrickHouse Security | Home Security Camera Systems | GPS Surveillance a couple times. They were really helpful with advice on a high quality low light camera options. It's been 5 years so I can't recommend products and I'm not sure how things are in their sales department these days, but back then they were great help.


----------

